# Overwhelmingly more girls at college?



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Has anyone else experienced this? I'm in an undergrad field that is absolutely dominated by women (speech-language pathology/ audiology)-- in our cohort of around 70, there are only 2 guys. When you move into grad school, there are 0 guys in the SPL grad program (about 25 people), and 2 in the audiology grad program (about 10 people). and 2 guys out of 10 was quite a surprise.

I've taken classes in a few other departments-- biology, anatomy & phis., statistics, and physics. All of these classes were also dominated by women. My bio class was maybe about 30% male/ 70% female, and the other three were about 10% male/ 90% female. The overall male-female ratio for my college has males at below 40%. 

If you google "more girls at college" you'll find a lot of articles about it.... apparently it's a nationwide thing.

Does anyone else experience this? What do you think of it? Personally, I find it annoying... I wish there was a gender balance in my classes. It's also annoying to think that so many fields are still considering stereotypically male or stereotypically female-- I think _all_ fields would benefit if the gender balance was even in them.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

charlie.elliot said:


> Has anyone else experienced this? I'm in an undergrad field that is absolutely dominated by women (speech-language pathology/ audiology)-- in our cohort of around 70, there are only 2 guys. When you move into grad school, there are 0 guys in the SPL grad program (about 25 people), and 2 in the audiology grad program (about 10 people). and 2 guys out of 10 was quite a surprise.
> 
> I've taken classes in a few other departments-- biology, anatomy & phis., statistics, and physics. All of these classes were also dominated by women. My bio class was maybe about 30% male/ 70% female, and the other three were about 10% male/ 90% female. The overall male-female ratio for my college has males at below 40%.
> 
> ...


Still very field specific, but overall it is definitely more females are now in college than males. I am glad more people go to college, except most people go there to get worthless degrees that university pass out like bar peanuts in a cheap hotel.


----------



## Denature (Nov 6, 2015)

Yep, if you're an educated woman you better find a man fast before it's too late...Or else the other women are going to get em first. Or end up not, and then end up living alone and not have any kids, and then later wish they did, or not regret anything at all and be happy with their lives. *shrug*
I do see what you're saying though. It is a nationwide thing.


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

In my current degree (Business), it's a predominantly Asian male cohort. In my Law degree, it was a predominantly white female cohort. 

Doesn't particularly bother me, but I had more friends when I was doing Law, which was good. I don't talk to the people in my classes now unless it's for a group assessment. 

On the whole, I would say there are fairly equal numbers of men and women at my university, but there are disparities when it comes to the different degrees, which is to be expected.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

We're being oppressed by the matriarchy!


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

It's literally gotten to the point where I'm _surprised_ to hear a guy's voice in a classroom. I always jump and look around to see who the hell just spoke! ... which is weird. 

And most of the teachers are female, too. So college is basically an estrogen fest.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm not sure what the problem is or why it's so surprising. Women make up a larger portion of university and college students, and more so in "soft sciences" like Linguistics (my major). You could argue that women need to be better educated or hold degrees just to stay competitive with men, who are dominant in the trades and blue collar work. Still, on the whole, men make more and rise through the ranks faster.

You could also argue that females do better in a classroom setting, though I hear this argument used more when referring to grade school. Supposedly, it's like this in a lot of other countries, too. Combined with raising a family, it almost seems like it's another way to provide for lazy men. Women are handling quite the load in the 21st century.

For me, it's almost been a 50/50 split, regarding teachers and students.


----------



## xdae (May 14, 2015)

It's been a sausage fest in engineering/computer science. I find it tad annoying too, it adds pressure to go to parties and join Greek life. 

You should try to attend some tech events and make guy friends there. You'll be considered a majestic unicorn and attract plenty of male attention ~ ~ (plus there's an overload of NTs too if you enjoy conversing with us). 

Though it's unfair to enforce a gender ratio, I think a good solution for college's gender disparities is to have tech fields mingle more with health sciences.


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

I found that my classes were pretty half-and-half, perhaps a slight majority female. My classes? Straight hard sciences. I'd have expected a majority male, guess not though. 

Over all I think my university's a good 50/50 split. The engineering, math, and comp sci classes are heavy in guys, while social work, psychology, and politically related classes tend to have more girls. Could just be that I didn't pay enough attention to the ratio, though. My uni is also popular for science/engineering, so that could even it out. Business too, which is an even split.


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

This topic was in the media recently. If I recall correctly, it is a national trend. Young men are heading into the working world at a higher rate than young women. Men are also focusing on traditional educational and career tracks. Some areas of education and employment are or will be dominated by females. This phenomenon may play out differently with foreign students.

If this topic is media worthy, it is being noticed. Thought I'd pass that on.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

charlie.elliot said:


> Has anyone else experienced this? I'm in an undergrad field that is absolutely dominated by women (speech-language pathology/ audiology)-- in our cohort of around 70, there are only 2 guys. When you move into grad school, there are 0 guys in the SPL grad program (about 25 people), and 2 in the audiology grad program (about 10 people). and 2 guys out of 10 was quite a surprise.
> 
> I've taken classes in a few other departments-- biology, anatomy & phis., statistics, and physics. All of these classes were also dominated by women. My bio class was maybe about 30% male/ 70% female, and the other three were about 10% male/ 90% female. The overall male-female ratio for my college has males at below 40%.
> 
> ...


Go check some engineering universities,.. :smile:

Totally the opposite.

I know it's politically incorrect to say the following, but if it's true I don't see why I can't be said:

All of the fields you mentioned are fields where the chances of getting a job are low compared to other fields. I think it's often the case (not always) that men choose fields where job opportunities are bigger. Not just because they´re male, but it's an expectation that culturally is imprinted on men. Women do not have that same cultural pressure. Women studying is great, but the social expectations aren't the same.


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

I think it depends on where you go to school and in what you're studying.
I remember a girl in my class presenting her essay (I forget what it was about but it had to do with women). She happily gave out that statistically more women are graduating from college than men! Yay! Like that's something to celebrate...
But it got me remembering. When I was in high school, I remember that amongst the students who were struggling to graduate. Despite having the exact same issues and responding the exact same way to anyone who tried to reach out to them. In the end, male students were dismissed easily. Blamed for their decisions. Girls are seen as victims that needed to be helped. (This doesn't always apply to gender, because I've been on both sides. Sometimes I'd be supported over a male student who needed more help than I. Or they'd help another person over me because that student was more well behaved. Etc.)
It can also be said that girls perhaps would reach out for help more often than a guy. Doesn't mean we shouldn't support all students. I knew people that wanted help. But had other underlying issues that prevented them from seeking help. 
When I graduated. Most of us were girls. If more girls are graduating from high school, obviously more girls get into college and graduate over guys. Perhaps this is just a biased view, based on my experiences. But it could be a pattern.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

It is what it is? No one can force more guys to go to college. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Peter said:


> Go check some engineering universities,.. :smile:
> 
> Totally the opposite.
> 
> ...


The expectations are the same. What makes you say they aren't? Everyone expects young people to be experienced and knowledgable, whilst being educated for 10 years and willing to be paid peanuts. Nobody has it worse finding jobs. It's hard for everyone. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> The expectations are the same. What makes you say they aren't? Everyone expects young people to be experienced and knowledgable, whilst being educated for 10 years and willing to be paid peanuts. Nobody has it worse finding jobs. It's hard for everyone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not true. The demand for certain job is much higher due to the complexity of the degree. Basically a monkey can do Liberial art degrees, or biology degree (my degree is biology and it is a joke).


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> It is what it is? No one can force more guys to go to college.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well, we can copy those programs that are used to attract girl to college and help boys go to college aswell.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

johnson.han.3 said:


> Not true. The demand for certain job is much higher due to the complexity of the degree. Basically a monkey can do Liberial art degrees, or biology degree (my degree is biology and it is a joke).


It is true. The expectation on men and women to find jobs like they is the same. I don't know why people would think differently...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> It is true. The expectation on men and women to find jobs like they is the same. I don't know why people would think differently...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not really, men are still expected to find a job that pays, verus females are more open to follow their passion. This is a social norm, and it doesn't represent everybody.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

johnson.han.3 said:


> Not really, men are still expected to find a job that pays, verus females are more open to follow their passion. This is a social norm, and it doesn't represent everybody.


Rubbish. Everyone has pressures to form a career. It's not the 1950s. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well duh the universities are incentivized i.e. Bribed to take on girls over guys. Its just a form of affirmative action. My university increased student levels by 2500 last year comprising of not more than 500 males and the remainder being female. Ironically enough they filled all 500 male slots because there is a waiting list for dudes. The open girl spots were only filled to the tune of 900 out of 2000. The other 1200 spaces were left unfilled despite there being enough guys to fill it. The university however would not get additional bribes if it selected more guys.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> Source on that study please? Sounds a bit like bs to me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





charlie.elliot said:


> Yeah this article says the same thing--
> 
> Testosterone exposure as a developing baby affects whether you're superstitious | Daily Mail Online
> 
> ...


Here is a specific study about the effect of testosterone on empathy and the difference in testosterone levels between males and females



> Empathy involves an understanding of what others are thinking and feeling, and enables us to interact in the social world. According to the Empathizing-Systemizing (E-S) theory, females on average have a stronger drive to empathize than males. This sex difference may in part reflect developmental differences in brain structure and function, which are themselves under the influence of fetal testosterone (fT). Previous studies have found that fT is inversely correlated with social behaviors such as eye contact in infancy, peer relationships in preschoolers, and mentalistic interpretation of animate motion. *Male fetuses are exposed to higher levels of testosterone than are female fetuses*. The present study investigates empathizing in children, as a function of amniotic measures of fT. One hundred ninety-three mothers of children (100 males, 93 females) aged 6-8 years of age completed children's versions of the Empathy Quotient (EQ-C), and the children themselves were tested on "Reading the Mind in the Eyes" Task (Eyes-C). All mothers had had amniocentesis during the 2nd trimester of pregnancy. There was a significant negative correlation between fT and scores on both measures. While empathy may be influenced by post-natal experience, these results suggest that pre-natal biology also plays an important role, mediated by androgen effects in the brain. These results also have implications for the causes of disabilities involving empathy, such as autism spectrum conditions, and may explain the increased rate of such conditions among males.


Empathy is correlated with an interest in toys with faces versus mechanical toys. Girls learn how to speak sooner and have more strongly developed areas of the brain, on average, that indicate higher levels of empathy. And they also show a greater interest in toys with faces from birth.

While I can't find the exact study at present, the researcher (who was also involved with the study I linked) talks about the study in this documentary. The segment starts at around 21 minutes.


----------



## Denature (Nov 6, 2015)

Apparently women and men are different and are interested in different things *gasp*.

Your own situation is evidence of that.

The thing is, is it an issue? Is it a bad thing that some areas are majority men or women?


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

@Derange At 170 Thanks for digging that up! It kind of sounds like it all comes back to the brain though (or rather, the effect of sex hormones on the brain-- and obviously there will be differences there). But anyways, you're right that small changes in the brain can create a huge difference in behavior, that's a good point to make.


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

charlie.elliot said:


> @Derange At 170 Thanks for digging that up! It kind of sounds like it all comes back to the brain though (or rather, the effect of sex hormones on the brain-- and obviously there will be differences there). But anyways, you're right that small changes in the brain can create a huge difference in behavior, that's a good point to make.


Yeah, I mean, at the end of the day, testosterone in the womb influences brain development. I should have nuanced that better.

I'd like to add, though. Small differences _can_ lead to big consequences; I don't think that on an individual level, men and women are necessarily very different. And there's much more to what makes a person a person than their biological sex or gender identfication (I see these more as pieces of a larger puzzle). I think we should speak of inclinations rather than differences in that regard. And while these inclinations don't mean much on an individual level, on a more global scale they can accumulate to having large consequences. Such as an overwhelming majority of people in engineering being men; because even if men were to be 52% interested in the mechanical versus 48% in the personal, and if women on average were 52% more interested in the personal and 48% in the mechanical (I'm just pulling these numbers out of my ass to make a point); you're still going to see far more men in mechanical fields. Because even if that difference in inclination is there, it does eventually translate to a preference of one over the other. And if people can choose, they will always pick the thing they like more, even if it's slightly more.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

The feminization of grade school has led to more young men failing to graduate high school, let alone attend college.


----------



## Denature (Nov 6, 2015)

Why are there more females in school than men now?


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

Cheveyo said:


> The feminization of grade school has led to more young men failing to graduate high school, let alone attend college.


really?

I would imagine the drop out rate has decreased overall since the 1990s. I think there was always a slightly higher number of male dropouts compare to female dropouts.

http://www.childtrends.org/?indicators=high-school-dropout-rates#_edna

I am sure the school has something to do with the discrepancy but there are certainly other factors, such as males are more likely to take risks. etc.


----------



## inregardstomyself (Mar 21, 2014)

EDIT: Nvm...should've read through before posting xP


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

johnson.han.3 said:


> really?
> 
> I would imagine the drop out rate has decreased overall since the 1990s. I think there was always a slightly higher number of male dropouts compare to female dropouts.
> 
> ...



That wouldn't explain the ever growing disparity between male and female graduates.
All you have to do is look at the way the educational system was changed in the 90s. The entire system was rebuilt to help women graduate. And in the process, they sacrificed boys.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

Cheveyo said:


> That wouldn't explain the ever growing disparity between male and female graduates.
> All you have to do is look at the way the educational system was changed in the 90s. The entire system was rebuilt to help women graduate. And in the process, they sacrificed boys.


well, there isn't a huge growing disparity perse. The difference is around 10%. 

Yes, school's structured environment can be problematic to certain boys. Guys are more likely to cause trouble. lol.

Too much of it has to do with funding. It is much easier to run a larger class if all the kids are forced to behave, etc. Unfortunately, we are failing the boys in this instance.

We need more MALE Educators! Especially early childhood ones.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

johnson.han.3 said:


> well, there isn't a huge growing disparity perse. The difference is around 10%.
> 
> Yes, school's structured environment can be problematic to certain boys. Guys are more likely to cause trouble. lol.
> 
> ...


Thanks, now if only people would hurry up and hire me now that I'm a teacher and not just a TA XD.

If I had a nickel for each time a former coworker says they're happy I'm there as a "Positive male presence"...


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

xdae said:


> It's been a sausage fest in engineering/computer science. I find it tad annoying too, it adds pressure to go to parties and join Greek life.
> 
> You should try to attend some tech events and make guy friends there. You'll be considered a majestic unicorn and attract plenty of male attention ~ ~ (plus there's an overload of NTs too if you enjoy conversing with us).
> 
> Though it's unfair to enforce a gender ratio, I think a good solution for college's gender disparities is to have tech fields mingle more with health sciences.


"Sausage fest" is the vernacular term for a situation where the population involved is predominantly, overwhelmingly male.
Is there a corresponding term for the situation where the population is overwhelmingly female?

Suggestions?


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

bigstupidgrin said:


> Thanks, now if only people would hurry up and hire me now that I'm a teacher and not just a TA XD.
> 
> If I had a nickel for each time a former coworker says they're happy I'm there as a "Positive male presence"...




We'd need to get over a massive social barrier, though.

Men are still viewed with suspicion around children. No matter how many female teachers are caught having sex with students, it'll always be men that are viewed with suspicion. I think you'll have an easier time getting a job once we overcome this obstacle as a society.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

g_w said:


> "Sausage fest" is the vernacular term for a situation where the population involved is predominantly, overwhelmingly male.
> Is there a corresponding term for the situation where the population is overwhelmingly female?
> 
> Suggestions?



Clam Jam?
Fish Market?
Taco Fest?


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

Cheveyo said:


> We'd need to get over a massive social barrier, though.
> 
> Men are still viewed with suspicion around children. No matter how many female teachers are caught having sex with students, it'll always be men that are viewed with suspicion. I think you'll have an easier time getting a job once we overcome this obstacle as a society.


Oh, this is not true....... unless you are the type that like to touch people.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

johnson.han.3 said:


> Oh, this is not true....... unless you are the type that like to touch people.




It IS true.
I've met former male teachers who abandoned the profession because of how suspicious people were of them. It's true of any profession where a man has to deal with children. This is why men are asked to move when a lone child is seated next to them on a plane. I've also heard of this kind of problem happening with male social workers.

It's going to get worse, too. Because social justice is infecting grade schools now, with SJWs getting their teaching credentials.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

Cheveyo said:


> It IS true.
> I've met former male teachers who abandoned the profession because of how suspicious people were of them. It's true of any profession where a man has to deal with children. This is why men are asked to move when a lone child is seated next to them on a plane. I've also heard of this kind of problem happening with male social workers.
> 
> It's going to get worse, too. Because social justice is infecting grade schools now, with SJWs getting their teaching credentials.


It is true, male teachers who intitates touching are seen as more inapporiate than female teachers. There are more rumours going on if you are that type of guy who touches. This is why school now have no touch publicies for both female and male teachers. I think this is quite fair.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

johnson.han.3 said:


> It is true, male teachers who intitates touching are seen as more inapporiate than female teachers. There are more rumours going on if you are that type of guy who touches. This is why school now have no touch publicies for both female and male teachers. I think this is quite fair.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

Cheveyo said:


>


This actually doesn't stop you from getting hired, because people don't just assume you are a rapist. However, it is more suspicious when you do things like touching a student. You just have to follow a different set of rules that guides male teachers, just as female follow their own sets of rules. 

Social appropriateness exert on both female and male teachers, but on different aspects.

If you don't touch kids inappropriately, no one is gonna think you will rape them.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

johnson.han.3 said:


> This actually doesn't stop you from getting hired, because people don't just assume you are a rapist. However, it is more suspicious when you do things like touching a student. You just have to follow a different set of rules that guides male teachers, just as female follow their own sets of rules.
> 
> Social appropriateness exert on both female and male teachers, but on different aspects.
> 
> If you don't touch kids inappropriately, no one is gonna think you will rape them.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

Cheveyo said:


>


Female teachers have their own issue to fight, and male have their aswell. no one have it easy. so lets not make it about male vs females. We all have to jump through hoops in order to do stuff in our society. 

It is not hard to be a successful and well-liked male teacher if you follow the appropriate guidelines.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

johnson.han.3 said:


> Female teachers have their own issue to fight, and male have their aswell. no one have it easy. so lets not make it about male vs females. We all have to jump through hoops in order to do stuff in our society.
> 
> It is not hard to be a successful and well-liked male teacher if you follow the appropriate guidelines.




Am I going to have to keep reposting the image? Cause I totally will... no, I probably wont.

Don't just say "female teachers have their own issues". Give me some examples.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

Cheveyo said:


> Am I going to have to keep reposting the image? Cause I totally will... no, I probably wont.
> 
> Don't just say "female teachers have their own issues". Give me some examples.


Dress codes, and not seen as an authority figure.

Female teachers have a much harder time when comes to managing their classrooms.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

johnson.han.3 said:


> Dress codes, and not seen as an authority figure.
> 
> Female teachers have a much harder time when comes to managing their classrooms.




Well, it isn't like men can walk around in assless chaps. Of course there's a dress code. It just so happens that men tend to dress more conservatively by default.


Do female teachers have a hard time because they're not seen as authority figures, or is it because they want to remain as friendly as possible?


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

Cheveyo said:


> Well, it isn't like men can walk around in assless chaps. Of course there's a dress code. It just so happens that men tend to dress more conservatively by default.
> 
> 
> Do female teachers have a hard time because they're not seen as authority figures, or is it because they want to remain as friendly as possible?


Man have a much looser dress code vs women.

Women are not seen as an authority figure. I have had students complaining about female staff being authoritative, stating that they are females, they should be nice.


See I hate to make it about men and women because both face their own brand of issues. When a bunch of girls were talking about how difficult it is to be female teachers, because of social appropriateness, I reminded them that social appropriateness affects both female and male teachers alike. It just affects them differently.


Hate these type of discussion because it usually end with one sex complaining about the other sex.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

johnson.han.3 said:


> Man have a much looser dress code vs women.



Because men are more likely to be dressed conservatively by default.
The moment men start wearing hip hugger jeans with thongs, and mini-skirts, then you can claim the dress code is harder for women.






> Women are not seen as an authority figure. I have had students complaining about female staff being authoritative, stating that they are females, they should be nice.



I'm going to go ahead and guess that these students were either female, or muslim.






> See I hate to make it about men and women because both face their own brand of issues. When a bunch of girls were talking about how difficult it is to be female teachers, because of social appropriateness, I reminded them that social appropriateness affects both female and male teachers alike. It just affects them differently.



So because female teachers aren't allowed to be skanks in front of their students, they're being oppressed?






> Hate these type of discussion because it usually end with one sex complaining about the other sex.



Then you shouldn't have started the "but women have it bad!" tangent.


----------



## Lone Adventurer (Jul 2, 2016)

I would say that the spread is more 50/50 here in the UK.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

Cheveyo said:


> Because men are more likely to be dressed conservatively by default.
> The moment men start wearing hip hugger jeans with thongs, and mini-skirts, then you can claim the dress code is harder for women.
> 
> 
> ...


actually no, men dress like a slob actually and it is perfectly acceptable. We are not talking about slutty wear. We are talking about professional wear. Ofc it is not men that are enforcing this social norm, but it is there none the less. 

No, I started this discussion saying what you said was untrue. I didn't say female have it worse. I have no idea what you read, but that is not what I said. The fact is, we all have to live to certain social expectations. 

We all have our hoops to jump through. It doesn't matter if you are female or male.


----------



## Baphomet (Apr 20, 2015)

inregardstomyself said:


> EDIT: Nvm...should've read through before posting xP


lool i've done this afew times.

Yes this time I am stalking.


----------



## Baphomet (Apr 20, 2015)

Inu No Taisho said:


> I would say that the spread is more 50/50 here in the UK.


By college I am assuming University for us?
I am almost certain there is a statistic and there are definitely more women. (Or perhaps that's just my university)


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

charlie.elliot said:


> Has anyone else experienced this? I'm in an undergrad field that is absolutely dominated by women (speech-language pathology/ audiology)-- in our cohort of around 70, there are only 2 guys. When you move into grad school, there are 0 guys in the SPL grad program (about 25 people), and 2 in the audiology grad program (about 10 people). and 2 guys out of 10 was quite a surprise.
> 
> I've taken classes in a few other departments-- biology, anatomy & phis., statistics, and physics. All of these classes were also dominated by women. My bio class was maybe about 30% male/ 70% female, and the other three were about 10% male/ 90% female. The overall male-female ratio for my college has males at below 40%.
> 
> ...


Yeah. Was studying computer science - we had only 4 girls in a 37 people starting group. Weird stuff.

Though from my perspective the fields you list belong to the category of "Why would anyone study these?".


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes, I did experience this to some extent. My psych classes were mostly female... I'd say about 3:1 ratio. Natural sciences maybe 2:1. 

Our required core history/culture, writing, and math classes, on the other hand, were much closer to 1:1, and my honors classes were always about 1:1. I also took a 200-level anthropology course that was surprisingly quite balanced.

Thinking about the guys I knew and their majors... mechatronics... economics... business... history... computer science... sports medicine... political science... personally I just I didn't take a lot of classes in those subjects, minus poli sci. 

I did a quick search on my college's gender ratio and it's approximately female/male 55:45. So that is a little unbalanced, but not terrifically so.


----------

